# Tìm thấy 38 bức phác thảo xúc động về bộ đội Cụ Hồ



## nguyenquynh010906 (6 Tháng chín 2013)

*Sau sự kiện trao trả cuốn sổ "Lá thư xuân" cho người thân một người lính Việt Nam, nhóm dự án về liệt sỹ Việt Nam của Úc mới phát hiện thêm 38 bản vẽ phác họa về bộ đội cụ Hồ trong trận chiến năm 1966. *
*38 bức phác thảo này được vẽ bằng chì than, ghi lại công tác huấn luyện và không khí sinh hoạt của một đơn vị bộ đội. Những bức vẽ tái hiện cảnh họp chi bộ, tập bắn, đào địa đạo, đánh máy chữ và cả giây phút các chiến sỹ cùng ngồi nấu trà...*


*




*​*Một bức phác họa tái hiện về không khí phòng triển lãm của đơn vị bộ đội*​​​ 

*Sau trận chiến ngày 18/8/1966 tại Long Tân - phía Nam thành phố Vũng Tàu (tỉnh Bà Rịa -Vũng Tàu), quân đội Úc đã thu được rất nhiều tài liệu của chiến sĩ Việt Nam và gửi về Cục tình báo của Hoa Kỳ, trong đó có 38 bức phác thảo nói trên. *
​* Nên đọc *​* Theo tin tức ghi nhận của phía Úc và cả phía Việt Nam thì Long Tân là 1 trận đánh lớn. Phía Việt Nam có 2 lực lượng tham gia, gồm bộ đội chủ lực là Trung đoàn 275 (E 275) - 1 trong 3 trung đoàn của sư đoàn 5 - lực lượng chủ lực của miền Đông Nam Bộ và bộ đội địa phương của Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu (gồm tiểu đoàn 445 ( D445) và tiểu đoàn 440 ( D440)). Trong ngày giao tranh 18/8, có 397 lính Việt Nam bị chết. *
*46 năm sau trận chiến Long Tân, ông Derrill De Heer - một thành viên thuộc nhóm dự án Liệt sĩ Việt Nam thuộc trường Đại học Tổng hợp New South Wales kết hợp với Học viện Quốc phòng Úc thông báo, năm 2011, có 1 cựu binh Úc từng tham chiến tại Việt Nam đã liên hệ với nhóm của ông Derrill nhờ tìm thân nhân hoặc chủ nhân của cuốn Sơ yếu lý lịch tên là Phan Thành Nhơn. *
*Đầu tháng 3/2012, phía ông Derrill đã mời MARIN - một Trung tâm thông tin về liệt sĩ của Việt Nam tham dự cuộc trao di vật đầu tiên này cho mẹ của liệt sĩ Phan Thành Nhơn là bà Nguyễn Thị Hiếu hiện đang sinh sống tại Đồng Nai.*
*Sau sự kiện trên, song song với việc tìm thông tin về nơi chôn cất chiến sĩ Việt Nam, phía Úc đã phát động toàn nước Úc tìm và trao trả di vật chiến tranh cho phía Việt Nam. Nhóm ông Derrill De Heer đã tìm kiếm tài liệu di vật và họ đã phát hiện ra 38 bản vẽ phác thảo về bộ đội Việt Nam. Nhóm hoạt động này mong có thể tìm chủ nhân hay thân nhân của chủ nhân những bức phác thảo để trao trả lại. Trong trường hợp không tìm được chủ nhân hay thân nhân họ sẽ tặng lại cho 1 viện bảo tàng nào đó của Việt Nam.*
*Được biết, nhiều năm qua, nhóm hoạt động trong dự án Liệt sĩ Việt Nam chủ yếu tập trung vào việc tìm và xác định tọa độ chôn cất các chiến sĩ Việt Nam để cung cấp thông tin cho phía Việt Nam. Tính đến thời điểm này, họ đã xác định có 4.000 cuộc đụng độ và xác minh được thông tin về hơn 4.000 liệt sĩ Việt Nam cung cấp cho Bộ Quốc phòng Việt Nam, Hội Cựu chiến binh Việt Nam và Trung tâm MARIN.*
*Dưới đây là một vài hình ảnh trong số 38 bức phác thảo về bộ đội cụ Hồ được nhóm hoạt động của Úc tìm thấy sau trận chiến Long Tân:*
​​*



*​*Bức phác họa về một buổi họp chi bộ*​​_*



*_​​_*



*_​​*



*​​_*



*_​​*



*​​​*



*​​*



*​​*



*​*Công tác huấn luyện, chuẩn bị vũ khí, đào địa đạo và chiến đấu*​​*



*​*Hình ảnh một thư ký ngồi đánh máy chữ*​​*



*​​*



*​*Các chiến sỹ vui cùng các em nhỏ ở địa phương*​​*



*​​​*



*​​*



*​​*



*​*Sau giờ thao trường là khoảng khắc thư giãn, riêng tư của những người lính cụ Hồ*​ 
*Nguồn : Dân Trí*​


----------

